# New belly pic



## chubluvman (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Just thought I post a new pic. Hope you enjoy  

View attachment Picture008.jpg


----------



## chubluvman (Oct 30, 2005)

nobody likes my pic?


----------



## missaf (Oct 30, 2005)

That is a very tight belly pic, wow!

Sorry I didn't reply earlier, it got buried faster than most posts do on this board!


----------



## slimchic77 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yummy! :smitten:


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 1, 2005)

Loooking goooood :eat2:


----------



## BellyGirl (Nov 7, 2005)

WOW!! I just love a huge stuffed belly! Please post more! XOXOXO BellyGirl


----------

